# Le "petit bonheur" de sonnyboy. Bonus : "Qui a osé ???"



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> de la neige sur Paris
> 
> c'est joli, surtout quand les nuages disparaissent et que le soleil
> nous éclaire de sa douce lumière...



Et mon pied au cul ?

Tu le veux ?

Va bosser feignasse !


----------



## Malow (27 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et mon pied au cul ?
> 
> Tu le veux ?
> 
> Va bosser feignasse !




moi non plus j'aime pas la neige


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2005)

Et ça tu aimes ? 

Zip...

(fig 1)


----------



## Pierrou (27 Décembre 2005)

A mon avis, Sonny est juste jaloux, parce qu'il adore enfouir son sexe dans la neige pendant des heures jusqu'à ce qu'il sente plus rien et que ça soit deviendu bleu...


----------



## Malow (27 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et ça tu aimes ?
> 
> Zip...
> 
> (fig 1)



quoi zip ? "grillez le boeuf mais pas vous"!....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis, Sonny est juste jaloux, parce qu'il adore enfouir son sexe dans la neige pendant des heures jusqu'à ce qu'il sente plus rien et que ça soit deviendu bleu...



Ah bon, les 1 ou 2 cm qui tombent en PACA suffisent ?


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon, les 1 ou 2 cm qui tombent en PACA suffisent ?



Largement.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

paf un bout de galileo qui est tombé dans ma rue


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Arrête avec Galileo !!! 

Pas de raison qu'ils tombent c'est PAS moi qui les fait !


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis, Sonny est juste jaloux, parce qu'il adore enfouir son sexe dans la neige pendant des heures jusqu'à ce qu'il sente plus rien et que ça soit deviendu bleu...




Pas besoin d'heures pour ça...quelques secondes suffisent :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Mais qu'est ce qu'ils ont tous avec ma teub ???

ça va pas non ?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

Faute de grive etc...


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

T'vas voir le merle...


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est ce qu'ils ont tous avec ma teub ???
> 
> ça va pas non ?




Les petites choses invisibles intriguent toujours


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Tu vas voir ma p'tite chose... 

Et de toute façon elle n'est pas pour toi...


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et de toute façon elle n'est pas pour toi...




:rateau: sauvé !!


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Mais pour combien de temps...


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Les petites choses invisibles intriguent toujours


Les petites prime-vert qui pointent c'est toujours mignon ..  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

Salut tout le monde !
C'est quoi le sujet ici ?
Les *petits *bonheurs... La *teub *à sonnyboy....

Pas concerné.
Alors je me casse avant de me faire abraser parceque.....

sonnyboy il est méchant,
sonnyboy aime pas les gens (qui font des sous-entendus sur sa teub)


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Attention, il est des sous entendus que j'aime bien...

J'me comprends...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

teub en décembre, douleur dans les jambes


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

Teub entre les jambes, douleurs en décembre ...voir janvier :rateau: :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Mais dites moi les kikis, zêtes chauffés à blanc ??

Ou c'est moi ?


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais dites moi les kikis, zêtes chauffés à blanc ??
> Ou c'est moi ?


Noël blanc .. bielle à blanc!
Réveillons fous ... roustons mous!


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Arrête tu m'excites !!


----------



## guytantakul (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais dites moi les kikis, zêtes chauffés à blanc ??
> 
> Ou c'est moi ?



On dit chauffés AU blanc, ou au rouge, c'est selon


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Le blanc me rend mauvais... 

Que du rouge pour moi...


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Je vais encore me faire tancer vertement....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Décembre 2005)

*Osé quoi*
mon poulet ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je vais encore me faire tancer vertement....



Moi ma caille 

Pour parler d'un de tes organes qui devient bleu tout çà à cause des satellites, cette table sera mieux que celle des "petits bonheurs"


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Bon, bon...

Personne m'aime ici de toute façon...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, bon...
> 
> Personne m'aime ici de toute façon...



Et là-bas ?


----------



## Nephou (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Personne m'aime ici de toute façon...


ben on préfère quant tu la mets là...


(fig. 2b)



			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et là-bas ?



damned ! qu'on m'arrache les ferrero rochers ! Grillé !


----------



## Nobody (28 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pour parler d'un de tes organes qui devient bleu tout çà à cause des satellites


 
Ou à cause des stalactites. Ou des stalacmites. Ou des stalacbites?

C'est selon.


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et là-bas ?


 
Mais ou bordel ?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> (fig. 2b)


J'aurais plutôt posté ça dans "Avant j'croyais" perso


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais ou bordel ?


Et galiléo c'est fait pour les chiens ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais ou bordel ?



Làààà !


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Arretez avec Galileo, la blessure est encore fraiche...


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Làààà !


 
aaaaah là....


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> aaaaah là....




ça fait mal ?

Sinon ça vaut rien


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ça fait mal ?
> 
> Sinon ça vaut rien


 
Putain si ça fait mal...


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Putain si ça fait mal...




J'en prend pour un mètre...

Tu parles d'un petit bonheur


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> *Il a son ptit fil pour lui tout seul le chti Sonny*



En mal de reconnaissance la mouemouette ?:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> En mal de reconnaissance la mouemouette ?:rateau:


Faut dire qu'à force de se disperser, on le voit, mais on l'identifie mal. Il a bien fait de nous dire qu'il serait en vacances, éloigné de sa connexion. C'était sûrement une ruse pour que son flood se voit moins


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Décembre 2005)

*C'est vrai que semaine 52*
Sonny n'a pas beaucoup de travail


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Et pourtant j'suis au taquet là...


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

Flood Furtif Façon F-117 

F.F.F. F-117....

Suis pas jaloux  

:mouais: 

Vais manger une fondue :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire qu'à force de se disperser, on le voit, mais on l'identifie mal. Il a bien fait de nous dire qu'il serait en vacances, éloigné de sa connexion. C'était sûrement une ruse pour que son flood se voit moins




Me ressource en 120 minutes chronos....

:rateau: 

Enfin presque :love:


----------



## reineman (28 Décembre 2005)

le sonnyboy, il a besoin d'un recadrage je sens.
je vais chercher mon écarteur à machoires de crocodile et mon pieu et je reviens.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> le sonnyboy, il a besoin d'un recadrage je sens.
> je vais chercher mon écarteur à machoires de crocodile et mon pieu et je reviens.




*J'aurais plutôt opté*
pour quelques mines Claymore


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

C'est comme dans les manèges pour mômes,
il faut _tirer la queue du mickey _!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Adhérez !!!!!


----------



## kaviar (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Adhérez !!!!!






C'est ça ton objectif ??


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Décembre 2005)

J'aime bienv Kaviar  ton "ne remets jamais à deux mains ce que tu peux d'une seule"

On pourrait aussi dire ... "ne fait jamais de tes propres mains ce que tu peux faire faire par de sales mains"


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça ton objectif ??




*Non, ça*
c'est le mien


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Non, ça*
> c'est le mien


Si t'as besoin d'un cuistot...


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Décembre 2005)

J'irais cracher sur sa teub...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Si t'as besoin d'un cuistot...



* Réanimons les méthodes*
de la Sainte Inquisition pour faire adhérer les fidèles.





:hein:


----------



## Fulvio (28 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> * Réanimons les méthodes*
> de la Sainte Inquisition pour faire adhérer les fidèles.
> 
> 
> ...



Alors là ! J'ai un projet de loi pour la séparation de l'Église et de MacGé.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Décembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors là ! J'ai un projet de loi pour la séparation de l'Église et de MacGé.



*J'ai un projet*
pour que tu expies tes fautes accroché par tes testicules à un croc de boucher et torturé au fer rouge et que tu adhères à mon projet pour un cybermonde meilleur


----------



## Fulvio (28 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai un projet*
> pour que tu expies tes fautes accroché par tes testicules à un croc de boucher et torturé au fer rouge et que tu adhères à mon projet pour un cybermonde meilleur



Amateur, va ! Si tu avais la moindre compétence en matière de torture, tu saurais qu'une peau marquée au fer rouge n'adhère plus à rien du tout.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai un projet*...




La purée! Tu te la sens encore toi, après le réveillon? ... Moi je suis tout barbouillé...:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

Pour se _la_ sentir, il faut au choix, ou sentir très fort, ou être très souple, non ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2005)

C'est tout simplement une tournure de phrase sudiste et... 'Tain d'Adèle! Mais pourquoi je répond, moi? ...


----------



## Nobody (28 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain d'Adèle! Mais pourquoi je répond, moi? ...



La grippe?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

J'pencherais plus pour un abus de Ferrero Rocher, mais je ne peux pas me prononcer à cette distance et par ce temps


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Décembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Amateur, va ! Si tu avais la moindre compétence en matière de torture, tu saurais qu'une peau marquée au fer rouge n'adhère plus à rien du tout.




*Dans ce cas*
napalm et phosphore ?


----------



## Nobody (28 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Dans ce cas*
> napalm et phosphore ?



Bien le phosphore: c'est bon pour la tête.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Bien le phosphore: c'est bon pour la tête.


C'est, certes, un bruit qui circule...


----------



## Nobody (28 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est, certes, un bruit qui circule...



Qu'il fasse gaffe: y a de la neige, ça glisse.


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> J'irais cracher sur sa teub...



D'autres l'ont fait avant toi !!!!


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> D'autres l'ont fait avant toi !!!!



:love: ça c'est du pure bonheur ...ou je ne m'y connais pas


----------

